# أكبر مشروع تكيف بالطاقه الشمسيه في الوطن العربي



## أحمد المحمدي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

التكيف بالطاقه الشمسيه 
هو الحل الامثل في الدول العربيه التي تمتاز بأشعه شمسيه هائله 

يوجد لدينا مشروع قيد التنفيذ ونجو المشاركه حيث تم توفير كل مايلزم للمشروع لتبريد 2800 كيلو واط بالطاقه الشمسيه 

وهو عباره عن evacuated solar collector tube

Lithium-bromide Absorbation chiller

وحاليا جاري اختيار افضل Absorbation chiller

نرجو المشاركه حيث ان هذا يعد من أكبر مشاريع الطاقه الشمسيه في الوطن العربي

يرجى من الاخوه المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## عصام نورالدين (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مبروك على هذه الخطوة الجريئة .............
حقاً كنت أحضر لفتح المكتب في مكة لنشر هذه التقنية في البلاد العربية ...............
وعندي مصادر هامة في هذا المجال .......


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

نشكرك على مرورك أخي عصام نور الدين 

ويسرنا مشاركتك في هذا المشروع والمشاركه مفتوحه للجميع علما بأن المشروع قيد التنفيذ


----------



## المهندس المنيني (26 نوفمبر 2008)

الرجاء معلومات أكثر عن هذا الموضوع
حيث أنني أقوم بالتحضير للماجستير في نفس المجال وشكرأ


----------



## مالك606 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
أرجو معلومات أكثر عن هذا المجال 
ولدي مجموعة أسئلة كيف يتم تحويل حرارة الشمس إلى طاقة ميكانيكية هل يتم ذلك عن طريق سائل يتبخر ويتمدد ليدور توربين وبالتالي تشغيل آلة التبريد وإذاكان كذلك ماهو هذا السائل وهل له ضرر بيئي 
أم ان هذه الآلة الميكانيكية تعمل بالكهرباء المولده من الشمس عن طريق الخلايا الشمسية 
أم هناك اشياء اخرى أرجو الإيضاح 
وسؤالي ايضاً هناك العديد من الشركات التي تعمل في الدول العربية ومنها وأسمع عن مكيفات تعمل بطاقة الشمس 
ماهو مردود هذة المكيفات وكيف تعمل وأيضاً سعرها مرتفع جداً بالمقارنة باجهزة التكييف التقليدية


----------



## أحمد الصرايرة (7 ديسمبر 2008)

أتمنى لك التوفيق اخي الكريم
لكن ماذا تقصد أرجو المشاركة حيث أن كل مايلزم متوفر 
هل أنتم شركة ستنفذ المشروع أم ماذا أجو البتوضيح أخي الكريم
وشكرا


----------



## جبل ثمر (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ما هو الجديد


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (8 ديسمبر 2008)

نعم ... نحن بأذن الله


----------



## Alinajeeb (8 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يوفقكم


----------



## أحمد الصرايرة (9 ديسمبر 2008)

أحمد المحمدي قال:


> نعم ... نحن بأذن الله


 
أخي الكريم هل هذا رد على سؤالي أنكم الشركة المنفذه للمشروع
وهل أنتم بحاجة لمهندسين للعمل في هذا المشروع

وشكرا لك


----------



## chibani (14 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يعينك


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 فبراير 2009)

سؤال للأخ أحمد المحمدي :

هل يمكننا تقديم أنواع من التجهيزات ، و المساعدة في تركيبها ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 فبراير 2009)

سؤال للأخ أحمد المحمدي :

هل يمكننا تقديم أنواع من التجهيزات ، و المساعدة في تركيبها ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مروان امسلم (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الرجاء معلومات أكثر عن هذا الموضوع
حيث أنني أقوم بالتحضير للمشروع التخرج انشاءلله في نفس المجال وعندي اسئلة كثيرة حول هذا الموضوع اللي هو تحلية المياه بالطاقة الشمسيه. وشكرأ


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 أكتوبر 2009)

نظرا لعدم وجود اي معلومات عن الموضوع ..

وهو فقط عنوان .. عذرا الموضوع مقفل..

من أراد كتابة موضوع عن ذلك .. التبريد بالطاقة الشمسية ..
يمكنه كتابة موضوع جديد 

بالتوفيق للجميع .. والله من وراء القصد..


----------

